# Favorite character from an anime or manga that died



## smile72 (May 17, 2011)

For me it's a tie between Misa Amane from Death Note and Tia Harribel from Bleach. Why Misa, she was my favorite from Death Note, my second favorite L also died. I was glad when Light died though, douche. I was also sad when Tia died, hate Aizen.


----------



## Schlupi (May 17, 2011)

Misa Misa died AFTER the series was over... >_> If it wasn't for How To Read we wouldn't of even known she died exactly when she did.

Besides, we could assume she did the deal twice so of course her lifespan would be shortened. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I say



Spoiler



Nagisa AND Ushio in Clannad. I cried and punched a wall in anger. I was so sad when they died I couldn't stand it. I am glad it all worked out in the end. Right behind that would be Hughes from FMA, KAMINA form Gurren Lagann, and... I can't think of another one ATM.


----------



## Raika (May 17, 2011)

You do know that this thread will contain a lot of spoilers right? At least spoiler tag them or something (at first post).
For me it's:

SPOILER ALERT, CLICK AT YOUR OWN RISK


Spoiler



L from Death Note, he was epic. When N took over I slightly lost interest in the series, but kept on watching hoping that he would miraculously resurrect somehow.





Spoiler



Kamina from Gurren Lagann, cos he's epic.





Spoiler



Lelouch from Code Geass. I mean seriously, sacrificing himself to go down in the history of mankind as a villain just to achieve world peace? He's bloody awesome.


----------



## Schlupi (May 17, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> You do know that this thread will contain a lot of spoilers right? At least spoiler tag them or something (at first post).
> For me it's:
> 
> SPOILER ALERT, CLICK AT YOUR OWN RISK
> ...




HOW COULD I FORGET HIM



Spoiler



Lelouche was one of the BEST. Why I didn't think of him... I dunno. I should be ashamed of myself.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 17, 2011)

Mr. Hughes, from Full Metal Alchemist.
Ace, From One Piece.
Ulquiorra, from Bleach.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 17, 2011)

Spoiler



L from deathnote





Spoiler



Hughes from FMA


----------



## koimayeul (May 17, 2011)

Vegeta from DBZ, so badass! ^^


----------



## smile72 (May 17, 2011)

I didn't care for Ace or Maes Hughes. And it still counts Schulpi cause she still died, I loved Misa. She was awesome. I miss her. I was never that big a fan of Vegeta.


----------



## Jax (May 17, 2011)

From Cowboy Bebop


Spoiler











From One Piece


Spoiler











From TTGL


Spoiler











From Full Metal Alchemist


Spoiler


----------



## Ringo619 (May 17, 2011)

Jiraiya,pain and Sarutobi ( 3rd hokage) from naruto
Lelouche  from code geass
ace from one piece


----------



## Narayan (May 17, 2011)

Lelouche Lamperouge
Shirley Fenette
Kamina
Uchiha Itachi - well when i was still a Naruto fan
Sanada Yuuki from Half & Half(oneshot manga)
Romeo and Juliet from Romeo x Juliet
Larry and Snow White from Snow in the Dark manga
Toshio Anazawa from Love Letter(Seo Kouji)
Going Merry from One Piece - I know it's not a person, but it's just so sad. 
Road Kamelot from D.Gray-Man manga. 

too many since they are my favorites from those manga/anime. and their loss is just...


----------



## machomuu (May 17, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> -snip-.


Please put that in a spoiler...I am only on the 3rd volume of Impel down and didn't know that yes...

Anyways


Spoiler



Edward from FMA anime (even though I like the manga/Brotherhood more)
Spike Spiegal from Cowboy Bebop, though he is not confirmed dead and it's possible that he's not because the creator actually said "I don't know".
Goku, Gohan, and General Tao from Dragon Ball/Z
Kamina from Gurren Lagann (without him the characters without personalities try to grow them and it's just painful)


----------



## Ethevion (May 17, 2011)

Escaflowne - Folken


----------



## Zane (May 17, 2011)

Jiraya and Asuma from Naruto.


----------



## BORTZ (May 17, 2011)

Gundam 00


Spoiler







LOCKON STRATOS


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "targeted and firing"


----------



## Narayan (May 17, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Gundam 00
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


ooh, i forgot him.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 17, 2011)

Jiraiya. I remember my ex cried out loud..
Oh, and also Hiruzen Sarutobi. But Sarutobi was pretty old, so Jiraiya it is.


----------



## Leo Cantus (May 17, 2011)

Light and L from Death Note.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 17, 2011)

Elpeo Puru

The ending to ZZ for both Purus should have been like the one in Dynasty Warriors Gundam.


----------



## Shockwind (May 18, 2011)

Kamina from Gurren Lagann. So sad after he died.


----------



## smile72 (May 18, 2011)

Ah I forgot about Going Merry, I would consider it a character. I thought it's death was sad too.


----------



## Ikki (May 18, 2011)

Aka the spoiler thread.

TTGL


Spoiler



Kamina ;O;


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 18, 2011)

Hmmm...




Spoiler



Enma Ai - Technically, she did die twice. So sad. (also, where the fuck is season 4?!?!?!?)
L - Pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## Daidude (May 18, 2011)

Ace, One piece
Asuma and the 3rd Hokage person, Naruto


----------

